# Die spinnen diese Apotheker



## Merlinbuster (21 Mai 2008)

Heute war ich in der City! Ich strolche da so durch die Fußgängerzone, und ein Schild im Schaufenster einer Apotheke fällt mir ins Auge! „Benutzen Sie Kostenlos unsere Personenwaage“ Kostenlos ist immer gut dachte ich mir und nix wie rein in den Laden.
Die Waage stand neben einer hüfthohen Glasvitrine mit verschiedenen Salben gegen Stinkefüße und all so was. Also nix wie hin zur Waage und los. Ich habe gerade meine Hose ausgezogen und falte sie um sie ordentlich auf der Glasvitrine abzulegen. Da kommt dieser bescheuerte Apotheker und schmeißt mich aus dem Laden. Auch mein Einwand man soll sich doch immer nackich wiegen hat nichts gebracht.


----------



## maierchen (22 Mai 2008)

:3drofl::3drofl:


----------

